# PTVNET Upgrade



## Sonny (Feb 11, 2000)

After cloning to the original HDVR2 image, I upgraded the drive with PTVnet Tivo 6.2 last night. How long do i need to wait for the hacks to be functional?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Should be functional immediately after a reboot. You should be able to telnet to the tivo and use tivowebplus. Check out the PTVnet forums for more information.


----------



## MartyBoy00 (Apr 16, 2003)

I have 2 Hughes SD-DVR80's... hacked and networked and working perfectly. I use TyTool and have no problems in that direction.

TivoWebPlus (which I installed with the hacks and updated recently) interests me. At this point, I think it would be cool to be able to put shows (edited and otherwise) back on the Tivo from the PC. Will Tivoweb do that for me?

And the actual question.... is there a guide somewhere that shows me what to do step by step? Is there a desktop application that communicates with the Tivoweb on the Tivo and allows me to send stuff back or manage data on the Tivo? A guide would be awesome... I have searched, I just can't find one


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Tivoserver does the job http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivoserver/tivoserver


----------

